# Hello I'm new here and this are my hedgies ;)



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello, at JEZOSFERA our main goal is to keep hedgehogs highest quality. 
We breed animals of rare and desirable traits, but above all we care about that they are healthy and happy.

Please feel free to visit us on our Facebook Fan Page - you will find there our hedgehogs 

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome, and you have beautiful hedgehogs! I see you are from Poland, are there many breeders or not?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I have to say, i think my favorite is Joe Black! I love his cute little face!  All your hedgies are gorgeous!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

You have the most beautiful hedgehogs I have ever seen!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, those hedgies are gorgeous.


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

Gorgeous hedgies and amazing photography! Welcome!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I always love seeing your hedgies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

Gorgeous, all of them! I think Missy is my favorite now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Those twins! Way too cute!


----------



## JEZOSFERA (Apr 15, 2012)

It is not over check out that photo 

www.facebook.com/jezosfera


----------

